# In wall leaks



## revenge (Jun 30, 2011)

I just wanted to see what exactly do you guys / gals do, when finding a leak in walls. First things i pull out of my truck is a 2 foot level, tape measure, pencil, sheet rock knife and a stethascope. I go to the room with the wet carpet,tile (floor), set my level on the floor to check if floor level or is it pitched. (I use this method when the fixtures are on diffrent walls.) Depending of flow of the floor that determines the wall or rest room or watever i start at. After determining that i pull out yes the stethascope, to locate were i hear the loudest hissing. Pull out trusty level to do a straight cut and then repair. So what is your guys/gals method maybe it be easier than mine.


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

revenge said:


> I just wanted to see what exactly do you guys / gals do, when finding a leak in walls. First things i pull out of my truck is a 2 foot level, tape measure, pencil, sheet rock knife and a stethascope. I go to the room with the wet carpet,tile (floor), set my level on the floor to check if floor level or is it pitched. (I use this method when the fixtures are on diffrent walls.) Depending of flow of the floor that determines the wall or rest room or watever i start at. After determining that i pull out yes the stethascope, to locate were i hear the loudest hissing. Pull out trusty level to do a straight cut and then repair. So what is your guys/gals method maybe it be easier than mine.


 I usually call in a Plumber when faced with such a conundrum. 

I then mark up the bill 20% once I receive it and pass it on to the HO.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

I try to pinpoint the area and open it gently so it can be patched. But other times I just rip into it with my slip joint pliers repair it them make a clean cut for the repair .... But when I did service it was for a university on all ther rent houses and campus too, so the carpenters repaired all wall demo. Sounds like your method is more professional.... I like it ...


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Seeing as we have mostly basements here it's a matter of looking up...


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

In CA you can't make a cut large enough to make a repair in a wall that might be covered with paint containing lead (pre 1978) unless you have been certified to do so and have the proper abatement equipment. Our legislators are looking out for their constituents.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Stethoscope? Levels? You want to know the first thing I do? 

I get my chain, handcuffs and pre-printed contract out. Then I chain myself to the coffee table and twist the arm of my customer until they sign on the dotted line authorizing me to re-pipe the entire house of all potable water lines....:laughing:

I USED to do it your way, the old-fashioned way. But my friends here on the PZone have taught me a better way...:thumbsup:


----------



## Titan Plumbing (Oct 8, 2009)

Tommy plumber said:


> Stethoscope? Levels? You want to know the first thing I do?
> 
> I get my chain, handcuffs and pre-printed contract out. Then I chain myself to the coffee table and twist the arm of my customer until they sign on the dotted line authorizing me to re-pipe the entire house of all potable water lines....:laughing:
> 
> I USED to do it your way, the old-fashioned way. But my friends here on the PZone have taught me a better way...:thumbsup:


Do you let them beat on you a little too?


----------



## BROOKLYN\PLUMB (May 21, 2010)

I was taught that a sheetrock knife is for sheetrockers and a plumbers hammer has straight claws to open up walls with, now I try to make a nice hole but its Mr sheetrocker who needs to make a square me getting a level and not putting it on my pipe well that's just a waste of my time as most likely Mr sheetrocker will need to open up more anyway


----------



## revenge (Jun 30, 2011)

I honestly think the home owner, wants to see a nice square job. Also a clean area the holes i make in walls are usualy 12x12, that gives me enough room to solder glue cut or do what ever repair. Also like i said i search for the loudest point of noise when i use a stethascope. Idk i was taught not to leave my prints on my work, other words as clean and professional as i can, but i also carry in my truck a swifter sweeper and a swifter mop. I just like my work to look clean


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

revenge said:


> I honestly think the home owner, wants to see a nice square job. Also a clean area the holes i make in walls are usualy 12x12, that gives me enough room to solder glue cut or do what ever repair. Also like i said i search for the loudest point of noise when i use a stethascope. Idk i was taught not to leave my prints on my work, other words as clean and professional as i can, but i also carry in my truck a swifter sweeper and a swifter mop. I just like my work to look clean


If I did service I'd do it ur way. Great work ethic !!!!!


----------



## revenge (Jun 30, 2011)

You have to have good work ethics, on the service side. You have diffrent kinds of people as customers. You have the hagglers, the cheapscates, the diy, wanna bees. All sorts of h.o, then you have the handy hacks, and what i like to call the starving plumbers ( the ones that bid way under priced i guess cause they hungry you know.) So yes we pull out carpets for our tools, and yes we sweep mop and sometimes disinfect. We also all the time put on booties. You got to go that extra effort the extra time to make you and your work presentable. Plumbing most of us are good at what we do, i mean come on if we werent, then we be doing something else right. It takes a true professional, to be able to do his job and make it look as clean or cleaner than it was. So you theres other guys that may charge a few bucks less than us, but you getting that extra mile you know. Booties on our feet carpets for our tools sweept and mopped work space. That extra mile that makes h.os think hey this guy very careful and he kept our house clean he had tucked in shirt. Wore booties in our house took extra care of our counter tops and floors. Thats a professional. Now a days people are so weary who they let in there homes, Dam i dont blame them one bit. Their was this ac company here they had a guy working on some ac vents at a jr high or high schoold dont recall well that dam pervert decided to put a camera in the vent facing the girls r.r. Thers a bunch of sick people out ther, so yes the h.o needs to see that extra effort showing him yes i care about your home and btw all that extra actually covers your arse when you walk in home with carpet or wood floor a granite top counter tops last you need is a h.o saying you scratched dented stained something and now you need to pay for it . you know


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

revenge said:


> You have to have good work ethics, on the service side. You have diffrent kinds of people as customers. You have the hagglers, the cheapscates, the diy, wanna bees. All sorts of h.o, then you have the handy hacks, and what i like to call the starving plumbers ( the ones that bid way under priced i guess cause they hungry you know.) So yes we pull out carpets for our tools, and yes we sweep mop and sometimes disinfect. We also all the time put on booties. You got to go that extra effort the extra time to make you and your work presentable. Plumbing most of us are good at what we do, i mean come on if we werent, then we be doing something else right. It takes a true professional, to be able to do his job and make it look as clean or cleaner than it was. So you theres other guys that may charge a few bucks less than us, but you getting that extra mile you know. Booties on our feet carpets for our tools sweept and mopped work space. That extra mile that makes h.os think hey this guy very careful and he kept our house clean he had tucked in shirt. Wore booties in our house took extra care of our counter tops and floors. Thats a professional. Now a days people are so weary who they let in there homes, Dam i dont blame them one bit. Their was this ac company here they had a guy working on some ac vents at a jr high or high schoold dont recall well that dam pervert decided to put a camera in the vent facing the girls r.r. Thers a bunch of sick people out ther, so yes the h.o needs to see that extra effort showing him yes i care about your home and btw all that extra actually covers your arse when you walk in home with carpet or wood floor a granite top counter tops last you need is a h.o saying you scratched dented stained something and now you need to pay for it . you know


Well said ......


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

I lay down drop cloth, use the stethoscope but use a hammer to make the hole. Way faster. Once done, I make a cleaner hole with a oscillating tool. Shop vac everything.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Plumbus said:


> In CA you can't make a cut large enough to make a repair in a wall that might be covered with paint containing lead (pre 1978) unless you have been certified to do so and have the proper abatement equipment. Our legislators are looking out for their constituents.


It's now part of the procedure to get your c36. Open book.


----------



## bizzybeeplumbin (Jul 19, 2011)

gear junkie said:


> It's now part of the procedure to get your c36. Open book.


 
Ben, did you say the c36 is open book now?


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

No, just the lead part. I think it should be open book and get rid of the crash course.


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

gear junkie said:


> It's now part of the procedure to get your c36. Open book.


 
Really? I looked into it and just the EPA lead cert. was something like $350. So they're giving it away for free, OPEN BOOK, to anybody that gets a license now? :furious:







Paul


----------



## PrecisePlumbing (Jan 31, 2011)

Man revenge can spell gud now You is articulated up brother!!


----------



## revenge (Jun 30, 2011)

Hopefully, that was a compliment precise. To be honest I went to office depot and bought a laptop. Makes it alot easier on the eyes and on the typing. Before i used a android phone. Let me tell you big thumbs with little letters dont mix. I went back to some of the old threads and dam  now i know what you guys ment. Btw i bought a lenovo laptop nice for 299 and a hp office jet 6500a printer scanner fax wireless for 69 dollars. They kind of messed up on prices. Well like i said i hope it is easier for you guys to understand my post and comments, Thanks:thumbup:


----------



## PrecisePlumbing (Jan 31, 2011)

Total complement revenge =) i don't do sarcasm over the Internet. You always have excellent posts and now you have the ability to express yourself on point. The stethascope is an awesome idea and I'll be stealing that haha It also backs me up when I have it hanging around my neck when Im arguing with the customer about my rates haha


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

revenge said:


> Hopefully, that was a compliment precise. To be honest I went to office depot and bought a laptop. Makes it alot easier on the eyes and on the typing. Before i used a android phone. Let me tell you big thumbs with little letters dont mix. I went back to some of the old threads and dam  now i know what you guys ment. Btw i bought a lenovo laptop nice for 299 and a hp office jet 6500a printer scanner fax wireless for 69 dollars. They kind of messed up on prices. Well like i said i hope it is easier for you guys to understand my post and comments, Thanks:thumbup:


Definitely a compliment for a noticeable improvement in your posts Revenge! :thumbup:

So much more readable! :thumbup:

Now one more thing...
Click Here and download and install Mozilla Firefox 6

Use it as your web browser and it has a built in spellchecker that will underline misspelled words in red, and in most cases fix them for you with a right click of the mouse... :yes:

Thanks for making the investment in a real computer! :thumbup:


----------



## stillaround (Mar 11, 2009)

I'll patch the hole...if they want...a little mix of plaster fast set and drywall mud..when it starts to set slick it out like a plasterer does on a finish....sponge a bit and ready for paint. Or I set up a drywall buddy for the task.


----------



## abudgetplumb (Aug 22, 2011)

if it's in a discreet are I like to use a access panel. comes in sm, m & l.


----------



## nhmaster3015 (Aug 5, 2008)

I like to start with the delicate tools, say a 16lb. sledge and take a little peek inside. Then I get out the big stuff. :thumbsup:

Maaaaam, I done fixed the leak but you're gonna need a carpenter now :laughing:


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

nhmaster3015 said:


> I like to start with the delicate tools, say a 16lb. sledge and take a little peek inside. Then I get out the big stuff. :thumbsup:
> 
> Maaaaam, I done fixed the leak but you're gonna need a carpenter now :laughing:


That's how I was taught !!!!!


----------



## nhmaster3015 (Aug 5, 2008)

Red, I hate Firefox, it's right full of viruses and adware and all kinds of crap that make it pretty much unusable. Firefox twice caused me to have to re-format my hard drive. Now I use google chrome or Internet Explorer 7 which has proven to be bullet proof.


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

I like Seamonkey. Probably because very few people use it.
http://www.seamonkey-project.org


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

nhmaster3015 said:


> Red, I hate Firefox, it's right full of viruses and adware and all kinds of crap that make it pretty much unusable. Firefox twice caused me to have to re-format my hard drive. Now I use google chrome or Internet Explorer 7 which has proven to be bullet proof.


Works Great on a Mac! :laughing:

Geez I don't even have an anti-virus on here sheesh.... 

I found it easy to forget about the joys of owning a PC....


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

Redwood said:


> Works Great on a Mac! :laughing:
> 
> Geez I don't even have an anti-virus on here sheesh....
> 
> I found it easy to forget about the joys of owning a PC....


 Remember when they still made Internet Exploder for the Mac?

Oy. What a train wreck that was.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Yep... I'm MicroSoft Free now... :thumbup:


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

Redwood said:


> Yep... I'm MicroSoft Free now... :thumbup:


 I had Office 2008 for awhile -- Ditched it when Open Office 3.2 was released and never looked back.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

I'm going to put this on my desktop for old times sake.... :laughing:


----------

